# 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???



## Wikinger1982 (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich war am Donerstag Angeln mit Boilies.
ich hatte immer und immer wieder richtige bisse also Run's aber keiner war gehakt. hatte erst zwei Boilies (schneemann) dann dann kleineren haken mit schneemann, nur noch ein Boilie, Der abstand zwichen Boilie und haken war auch richtig und festblei 120g später 30g laufblei und immer wieder nen run aber nie gehakt:?????
Was war da los, könten das eventuell Brassen gewesen sein, sind auch viele in dem gewässer.#q


----------



## Suniflex (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Hallo Wikinger 
eventuell hattest du stumpfe Haken ??;+
oder es könnten wirklich brassen gewesen sein wie groß war denn dein Boilie?und wie groß war dein Haken


----------



## EuroCarpeR (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Hilft nur Foto vom Rig.
Welchen Haken hast du genutzt? Welche Boilies? Wie groß war der Abstand Haken/Boilie? Wie lang das Rig? Welches Material? Genaue Beschreibung der Montage.


----------



## Schleie! (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

jau, mach mal nen foto vom rig. daran kann man einige fehler ablesen bzw wegstreichen.


----------



## Wikinger1982 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Oh so ein experte bin ich da nicht, Vorfach Dynema geflochtene, habe das die ganze zeit benutzt und ging immer. länge 15cm abstand boilie zum haken ca 0,5 bis 1cm boilie glaube 16 mm glaube (die kleinen) hakengröße da muss ich passen, erst nen großen könnte 2 gewesen sein und dann nen kleinen, 4 denke ich.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Nen kleinen, 4? Ich fisch mit 10er Haken, das ist klein^^.

Pass auf, ich hab eben mal in einem anderen Post ein paar Rigs geuppt.
Wenn du mal Hilfe brauchst, dann steh ich gerne zur Verfügung!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=190268&page=4

Vor allem das Erste ist Top!


----------



## Stefce (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Brassen waren das nicht. Eine Brasse liefert dir keinen run bei 120 gramm. Die selbsthak methode funzt ab ca. 80 Gramm. Hatte das auch schon. Ich denke das du ein Fehler in der Montage hast. Ich fische mit nem 6er Carbon Hacken von Fox. Was meinst du mit Laufblei? Hast du eine Laufblei Montage gebunden mit nem 30ger Laufblei? Dann ist es klar dass das nicht geht. 
Auf wie viel Meter fischt du? Ein Zentimeter abstand zwischen Boilie und Hacken? Das ist zu lang ich hab nicht mal 10 mm. Als Tipp Kauf dir eins von Korda oder Fox. Da kannst du dir da mal abschauen. Oder schau mal hier http://www.boilie.de/bguide/bguide4.htm


----------



## EuroCarpeR (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Wieso sollen 30 Gramm nicht gehen? Wenn da ein Backstopper auf der Leine war hätte es das voll und ganz getan.


----------



## Wikinger1982 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

ja binde sie selber, in dem angelladen hat der keine kleineren als gröse 4 mit ör. bin zum schluss auf laufblei umgestiegen, da sie sich nicht selber hakten, dann hatte ich nur noch einen run. werde dann mal ein foto machen. und es reinsetzen.


----------



## Tado (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*



Stefce schrieb:


> Brassen waren das nicht. Eine Brasse liefert dir keinen run bei 120 gramm.




Ich fische manchmal mit 200gr Bleien und habe einen Fullrun bei ner Brasse. Es liegt nicht am Fisch sondern an deiner Montage.

Deine Montage hakt nicht, ich würde dann mal das normale Dynema weglassen. Und anstatt Dynema die hier benutzen

http://cgi.ebay.de/SUFIX-CAMFUSION-...t_Angelsport_Angelschnüre&hash=item563ad42ed2

wegen der Gummibeschichtung auf dem Vorfach hast du ein fast steifes Vorfach. Wegen dem steifen Vorfach hakt sich der Haken besser. Dazu rate ich einen 2-4 Haken Fox Serie 2 und eine Vorfachlänge von 8cm. 

Hast du ein Tönnchenwirbel benutzt zwischen Vorfach und Blei? Wenn ja dann weg damit, und durch einen einfachen 2 Ösenwirbel ersetzen. Durch diesen Wirbel hat das Vorfach wenig Spielraum und der Haken hakt sich besser#6


----------



## Zander34 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

mein letzter schuppie habe ich auch auf ne lauf montage mit 20g gefangen und er hat nen run von über 30m hingelegt.

kommt echt meistens auf die hakengröße an und wie scharf der haken ist ... der abstand zwischen boilie und hakenschenkel ist bei mir ungefähr 8mm.

meine selbsthakmongtagen waren nie schwerer als 20g ... es sei den mit futter ( methode feeder oder futterspirale ).

meistens hakengröße 6 vielleicht auch einen 4er der ein wenig kleiner ausfält !

ein bleischrott dahinter und fertig oder einfach nur laufmontage.

muss nicht weit auswerfen meistens nur ein pendel wurf !


----------



## Wikinger1982 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

hier die bilder, sind nicht gerade die beste Q...

aber ich denke das sie fast so sind wie dein easy rig.


----------



## Udo561 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*



Zander34 schrieb:


> meine selbsthakmongtagen waren nie schwerer als 20g ... es sei den mit futter ( methode feeder oder futterspirale ).
> meistens hakengröße 6 vielleicht auch einen 4er der ein wenig kleiner ausfält !
> !



Hi,
sieht bei mir genau so aus , allerdings benutze ich eine 40 Gramm Futterspirale , habe so gut wie nie einen Fehlbiss.

Ich bin aber auch kein Profi , Profis sind ja oft der Meinung das man minimum 100 Gramm Blei auf der Selbsthakmethode auffädeln muss 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Wikinger1982 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

hier die bilder, sind nicht gerade die beste Q...

aber ich denke das sie fast so sind wie dein easy rig.


----------



## Schleie! (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

kann dir sofort den fehler sagen. du gehst mit der schnur nach hintem auf dem öhr, du musst aber nach vorne heraus.
bei der selbsthakmontage läuft das bissl anders als bei einer normalen montage. der fisch wird gehakt, wenn er den boilie wieder ausspuckt. und wenn dein haken dann nach außen zeigt fasst er nicht richtig. dadurch haste ausschlitzer kurz nach dem biss, oder eben garnix dran.

hier mal eines von mir:





der abstand boilie-haken is voll okay, und soweit auch gut.

wie gesagt: geh nach vorne aus dem öhr heraus, und du wirst sehen - die nächsten fische hängen. zur unterstützung kannste wie ich und viele andere auch, nochn stück schrumpfschlauch drüber machen, um das ganze noch etwas zu verstärken.

schau mal die rigs von korda oder fox an:














Diese Broschüre von Fox ist sehr sehr Hilfreich. Dort ist auch alles beschrieben.
http://www.foxint.com/uploads/catalogue_downloads/rig_guide/Fox_RigGuideGerman.pdf


----------



## wilhelm (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Hallo Wikinger 1982,
ich denke du solltest das "Haar" weiter in den Hakenbogen bringen z. B. mit einem Schrupfschlauch so wie es aussieht stehen deine Haken zu weit ab so das sie bei einsaugen nicht greifen.
Habe hier im Unterforum Karpfenangeln auch schon Bilder gesehen die recht gut zeigen wie ich es meine.

Gruß Wilhelm#h
Sehe gerade der User über mir war schneller und zeigt exakt was ich geschrieben habe.


----------



## Wikinger1982 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Wo bekomme ich Schrumpfschlauch her???

Und Dank an alle für eure Hilfe. :vik:


----------



## Schleie! (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Na auch im angelladen


----------



## wilhelm (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Oder aber im Praktiker

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Karpfen-Timmy (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Probiers mal mit Mono-Schnur, lässt sich nicht so leicht ausblasen wie Extrem-dünne geflechtschnur, ...Naja kannst ja schon mal froh sein, dass du überhaupt Bisse hast. Ist ja auh nicht sooo selbstverständlich. Probiers auch vielleicht mal mit 2 oder 3 kleinen Boilies am haar. Oder 1 boilie und den abstand extrem gering halten...
Viel Erfolg,
Gruß Karpfen-Timmy


----------



## Stefce (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Wieso sollen 30 Gramm nicht gehen? Wenn da ein Backstopper auf der Leine war hätte es das voll und ganz getan.



Der Sinn der Selbsthak Methode ist der das der Fisch sich selbst hakt. Bei einem 30 Gramm Blei ist das nicht möglich. Diese Methode funzt erst ab 80 Gramm.

Dein Boilie ist ziemlich knapp an Haken. Test dein Vorfach in dem du den Haken vorsichtig über die Handfläche ziehst. Und wenn der Haken an der Handfläche hakt klappt das auch mit denn Bissen. Kauf dir Schrumpfschlauch vom Angelladen der ist Flexibler und besser dafür geeignet. Besorg dir mal eines der Korda Videos da erklären sie wie du eine Montage bindest. Es gibt auch von Fox ein kleines Buch das man wie den Film kostenlos von jedem Angelladen bekommt. Ansonsten sieht deine Montage ordentlich aus. Kauf dir auch Vorfachmaterial. Das ist besser als Geflochtene oder Monoschnur. Ich rate dir da ab. Da diese Anfälliger ist als das Material. Hersteller gibt es da genug. Solltest du die DVD nicht finden PN an mich


----------



## Knigge007 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*



Stefce schrieb:


> Ein Zentimeter abstand zwischen Boilie und Hacken? Das ist zu lang ich hab nicht mal 10 mm




Sorry aber ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen... der war mit 1cm und 10mm war richtig obergeilööööömat !

HACKST du deine Fische (bist du Metzger?) ?



*******************************************



TE hier die You Tube Fox Rig Guide Videos, hier haste mal Part 1 Part 2 solltest selber finden... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWIAbcHGMz4

Die Korda Videos sind da auch irgendwo.


Leg dein Rig mal auf deine Handinnenfläche und zieh an der Schnur, der Haken muss sofort in deine Haut reingehen.

Oder du streckst den Zeigefinger aus und legst dein Rig darüber und ziehst an der Schnur, spätestens wenn die Hakenöse oben am Finger angekommen ist, muss er sich schön in Richtung deines Fingers drehen am besten das er dann 90° zum Finger steht wenns nur 45° oder noch weniger sind stimmt was nicht !

Ich mach nen Schrumpfschlauch übern No Knot, zwar nicht bei allen Rigs aber oft, was ich bei jedem Rig mache ist die 2 kleinen Stückchen Silikonschlauch die ich auf den Hakenschenkel ziehe.... einen mach ich ca in die Mitte vom No-Knot zur Hakenspitze den anderen mach ich fast ganz vor an die Hakenspitze... dadurch verlagerst den Schwerpunkt und er hakt besser.... musst halt mal ausprobieren, so test ich jedes Rig bevor ichs benutze.

Hier siehst wie das mit den Schläuchen gemeint ist, und auch wie das mit dem Schrumpfschlauch geht (mus nicht so genau sein Hauptsache er ist bissle nach unten gebogen und bleibt so stehen !), vergiss den Rest...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4_TRGoaVPE


----------



## Schleie! (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*



> Diese Methode funzt erst ab 80 Gramm.



Wenn ich immer sowas lese muss ich echt immer schmunzeln...das hat mal irgendwo jemand gepostet, jeder liest es und gibt es so weiter.

Leute, es reichen auch locker 50g oder 60g zum selbsthaken aus. das mit min 80g is totaler käse. Meint ihr etwa, als vor über 20Jahren die selbsthakmontage erfunden wurde, dass die leute da direkt mit 80g bleien gefischt haben? nenene jungs....

zum anderen schreibt er ja, dass es eine laufbleimontage war, wo er 30g gefischt hat. also wo bitteschön ist da ein selbsthakeffekt, was mit dem blei zu tun hat?
leute, lest mal richtig was er uns schreibt. dann könnt ihr ihm auch besser helfen, als sowas drum herum zu schreiben


----------



## Knigge007 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Zur Selbsthakmontage kann ich nur sagen, das mein erster Karpfen mit knappen 6 Pfund PERFEKT selbst gehakt war und das mit einem *35g Blei*, soviel dazu und ich habe keinen Anschlag gemacht... halt der Druck vom Drill.

Das is zwar schon ein bisschen arg wenig aber ich würd auch sagen das man ab 50g spätestens ab 60g diesen Selbsthakeffekt hat !


So i gang Formel 1 luaga = Schumi GO GO GO GO GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ralle2609 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

ich angel IMMER mit 55 gramm... und sogut wie garkeine fehlbisse... also von daher

auch mit 50 gr kein thema fische wurden auch gehakt es kommt mehr auf das blei an ich verwende tellerblei... dieses schlägt gut im grund ein und bietet somit einen extra wiederstand ich bin damit bisher ganz gut gefahren


----------



## carphunterx (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

schau erstmal das du das vorfach von hinten durchs öhr führst und nicht von vorne ... sonst wirst du nicht so leicht haken da deine montage sonst ed greift
mfg max


----------



## carphunterx (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*



Wikinger1982 schrieb:


> hier die bilder, sind nicht gerade die beste Q...
> 
> aber ich denke das sie fast so sind wie dein easy rig.


naja du hättest am schluss das schnurende noch von hinten nach vorne durch öhr ziehen müsen anstatt von vorne nach hinten sonst hakst du kaum nen fisch


----------



## Knigge007 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*



Karpfen-Timmy schrieb:


> Probiers mal mit Mono-Schnur, lässt sich nicht so leicht ausblasen wie Extrem-dünne geflechtschnur




Dafür gibts extra beschichtetes Vorfach, vorne ~2cm von der Ummantelung wegmachen dann ist das Rig um einiges unaufälliger als mit ner Mono !


----------



## BARSCH123 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

hey 

hab mal 1 videos für dich rausgesucht das müssten dir helfen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgV6RA3MqgM

Tl


----------



## Stefce (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Wenn ich immer sowas lese muss ich echt immer schmunzeln...das hat mal irgendwo jemand gepostet, jeder liest es und gibt es so weiter.
> 
> Leute, es reichen auch locker 50g oder 60g zum selbsthaken aus. das mit min 80g is totaler käse. Meint ihr etwa, als vor über 20Jahren die selbsthakmontage erfunden wurde, dass die leute da direkt mit 80g bleien gefischt haben? nenene jungs....
> 
> ...



Das habe ich nicht gelesen sondern vom Fox vertretter Scherf persönlich gesagt bekommen. Es kommt auch immer darauf an auf wie viel Meter ihr Fischt. Bei 300 Meter ist die Schnur so stark unter Druck das sich das Blei verzieht. Also ich war jetzt schon in ein paar Ländern auf Karpfen und mit ein paar Cracks fischen und die haben mir das auch bestätigt. Es kann sein das es geht aber meine Erfahrungen die ich gemacht habe sind so das ich nicht mehr unter 120 gramm fischen gehe. Kann ja sein das es bei euch so ist...


----------



## Schleie! (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Ich fischte anfangs mit 60 bzw 70g bleien, das war vor ca 10 jahren.

inzwischen fische ich am liebsten zwischen 80-100g, das reicht allemal dicke aus und hängt von der wurfweite ab. wenn ich etwas weiter raus will nehm ich ein 100g blei her, wnen ich eh nur auf 50m fische reichen die 80g locker aus.

bei größerer entfernung, das mag sein - dann musst du das aber auch so sagen und dazuschreiben - nicht nur "unter 80 geht nix" in etwa. 
zum anderen muss ich sagen - wer auf 300m fischt, der tut den fischen auch nichts gutes mehr und sollte das mal bedenken.

nix für ungut - aber man liest das einfach sooooooooo oft und wnen man nachfragt kommen die antworten so: das hab ich mal wo gelesen, das sagte mir der und der...aber probiert hat es keiner.


----------



## Wikinger1982 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Ich danke euch für die tipps.

Noch eine Frage': Den schrumpfschlauch, wie schrumpfe ich ihn? Mit Feuerzeug??? Und im Praktiker, in welcher Abteilung finde ich ihn??? Eventuell bei der Elektroabteilung???


----------



## BARSCH123 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

den schrumpfschlauch schrumpfst du ganz einfach über wasserdampf oder über der herdplatte ..ein feuerzeug ist viel zu heiß 


Tl


----------



## Schleie! (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

ne, ned feuerzeug! da machste schnell deine schnur kaputt. nehm kochendes wasser.


----------



## biggold (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*



Wikinger1982 schrieb:


> Ich danke euch für die tipps.
> 
> Noch eine Frage': Den schrumpfschlauch, wie schrumpfe ich ihn? Mit Feuerzeug??? Und im Praktiker, in welcher Abteilung finde ich ihn??? Eventuell bei der Elektroabteilung???


  bei prktiker neben den kabelbindern in der elektroabteilung und bei ebay auch unter folgender artikelnummer: 110529775186


----------



## Somkejumper (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Kannst zum schrumpfen auch einen Lötkolben benutzen, wenn vorhanden. Sollte nur nicht zuviel Watt Leistung haben. 
16W sind ausreichend.


----------



## Wikinger1982 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Und wie macht ihr das wenn ihr mal am wasser ein rig baut mit dem schrumpfen, kann da ja nicht erst wasser zum kochen bringen.


----------



## Zander34 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> sieht bei mir genau so aus , allerdings benutze ich eine 40 Gramm Futterspirale , habe so gut wie nie einen Fehlbiss.
> 
> Ich bin aber auch kein Profi , Profis sind ja oft der Meinung das man minimum 100 Gramm Blei auf der Selbsthakmethode auffädeln muss
> Gruß Udo



... genau #6


----------



## biggold (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*



Wikinger1982 schrieb:


> Und wie macht ihr das wenn ihr mal am wasser ein rig baut mit dem schrumpfen, kann da ja nicht erst wasser zum kochen bringen.




warum nicht?


----------



## Schleie! (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Ein Karpfenangler hat immer nen Gaskocher mit nem Topf dabei


----------



## biggold (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

genau und genügend zeit das wasser auch zum kochen zu bringen.


----------



## Schleie! (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Genau, so siehts aus 

Ein Karpfenangler bindet auch keine Vorfächer daheim (außer im Winter  ) sondern am See .


----------



## colognecarp (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Vieleicht bin ich ja kein Karpfenangler aber ich binde meine Haken zu Hause, am Wasser bin ich da viel zu faul für, das nervt da nur #c


----------



## fantazia (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Ich binde auch nur zu Hause.Am Wasser entspanne ich lieber genieße einfach nur die Natur,mache Fotos oder beobachte andere Angler mit dem Fernglas:q.Einen Wasserkocher besitze ich nichtmal.Auch sons bin ich wohl kein richtiger "Carphunter".
Besitze weder eine Liege noch ein Bivvy.Habe ledeglich son billigen Klappstuhl und einen Schirm dabei.Gepennt wird unter freiem Himmel.Auch sons ist mein Krahm den ich mitschleppe eher übersichtlich.Fetter Rucksack aufm Rücken.Futteral über die Schulter.In der einen Hand nee Abhakmatte in der anderen den Stuhl und ab gehts.Meine meisten Sessions sind aber eh nur 3-4 Stunden lang da in dem Gewässer an dem ich am liebsten fische einem schönen Natursee Nachtangeln verboten ist.Und wenn ich mal am Vereinssee für mehrere Tage bin pack ich mich da mit einem Schlafsack einfach auf den Steg auch mehrere Tage lang nee Liege und Bivvy brauche ich persönlich nicht.Wär mir viel zu viel geschleppe.


----------



## carphunterx (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Vieleicht bin ich ja kein Karpfenangler aber ich binde meine Haken zu Hause, am Wasser bin ich da viel zu faul für, das nervt da nur #c




mag schon sein aber wenn du deine montagen am wasser bindest kannst du dich auf die situation einstellen und vorallem gehört es dazu erst sein ganzes zeug aufzubaun als richtiger carphunter


----------



## Mr. Gingles (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*



carphunterx schrieb:


> mag schon sein aber wenn du deine montagen am wasser bindest kannst du dich auf die situation einstellen und vorallem gehört es dazu erst sein ganzes zeug aufzubaun als richtiger carphunter




Quatsch mit soße...ehrlich. Mag bei dir ja so sein, das es dazu gehört als "richtiger Carphunter" |uhoh: Echt wenn ich sowas immer lese du. Vielleicht ist es aber das "Dazugehörigkeitsgefühl" jede Menge Sachen mitzunehmen und dann erstma paar Stunden damit aufbringen um das Zeug aufzubauen. Ist irgentwie schon heftig welche Ausmaße diese Angelei angenommen hat. Eher Camping verbunden mit Angeln. 
Und es gibt jede Menge Freaks die dies so irgentwo sehen, egal ob im Netz oder Zeitung, und sich dann gewalltig toll vorkommen wenn sie selber so abgehen. So wie die "richtigen Carphunter" fühlen diese sich dann auch als "richtige Carphunter" Am besten noch naqch dem Motto: wer den gewalltigsten Aufbau hat ist der beste#c

EDIT: Und ein blödes Rig kann cologne sich bestimmt noch am Wasser binden. Und wenn du ne bestimmte Anzahl an fertigen Rigs hast, hats sich mit dem so tollen "auf die Situation einstellen" auch erledigt.


----------



## Schleie! (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Wo er aber recht hat, hat er recht. Am Wasser kann er sich auf jede Situation einstellen, wenn er es vor Ort bindet.

Glaube, du hast ihn da falsch verstanden. Er meinte nicht, dass man seine ganzen Ruten erst am Wasser montieren soll/muss als "Karpfenangler".

Ich binde meine Vorfächer eben gern am Wasser, da bin ich draußen, kann mich auch auf die gegebenen Situationen einstellen und dementsprechend binden. Und zeit hab ich auch, Spaß machts obendrein auch...also warum nicht?
Aber alles neu zu montieren erst und Vorfach zu binden ist unsinnig. Wenn jemand sein Viorfach abmacht und das Blei das is okay, fürn Transpport...würd ich auch amchen, wnen ich dazu nicht zu faul wäre  Aber meine Montage kann ich doch dranlassen


----------



## Mr. Gingles (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Ne Ne Schleie ich habe ihn schon richtig verstanden. Ist aber OK....jeder wie er will.


----------



## biggold (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Vieleicht bin ich ja kein Karpfenangler aber ich binde meine Haken zu Hause, am Wasser bin ich da viel zu faul für, das nervt da nur #c




bist also nur ein fauler karpfenangler. solche gibts!


----------



## carphunterx (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*



Mr. Gingles schrieb:


> Ne Ne Schleie ich habe ihn schon richtig verstanden. Ist aber OK....jeder wie er will.




neew du hast was falsch verstandenn .. hatte nur keine zeit mhr fertig zu schreibn ... natürlich hab ich auch viele fertige rigs dabei aber es ist einfach ein gutes gefühl für viele erstmal in ruhe ihr zeug ( damit meine ich ruten und rutenauflage kein zelt und zubehör ) am wasser aufzubauen un dann noch ne entsprechend ( fast) perfekte Montage zu machen^^


----------



## Wikinger1982 (21. September 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Hallo.

Habe da mal noch eine frage.

Wie kann man ein verwickeln von vorfach und blei/Hauptschnur beim werfen am besten fermeiden, bei festblei und laufblei montage?

Danke.


----------



## Koalano1 (21. September 2010)

*AW: 10 fehlbisse und keiner gehakt???*

Bei einer Festblei-Montage verwende ich Anti Tangle Sleeves und damit habe ich nur selten tüddel.

Hier nochmal nen Bild
http://przemos.superhost.pl/catalog/images/KordaAntiTangleHookSl.jpg


----------

